# Pollen Substitute



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Thank you for the kind words.

I place it in overturned telescoping covers. This seems to keep it confined as they really can blow the stuff around. I have less waste this way.

Take Care.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

BeeAware said:


> Last fall I ordered some pollen supplement or substitute from BjornBee which was advertised on the forum


Where did you get it from? I do not see it anywhere advertized on there web page.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

pcelar said:


> Where did you get it from? I do not see it anywhere advertized on there web page.


pcelar,
I don't have a online store, and just dabble here and there as time allows. You can find the pollen sub on ebay as well as lures, and some other items. I have listed the stuff here on beesource in the past, but need to get better about shamelessly bumping it to the top occasionally.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> pcelar,
> I don't have a online store, and just dabble here and there as time allows. You can find the pollen sub on ebay as well as lures, and some other items. I have listed the stuff here on beesource in the past, but need to get better about shamelessly bumping it to the top occasionally.


I have seen it on ebay! I thought that was your product.


----------

